# la hora de que me lo digas / dijeras



## juanito23

Hola amigos foreros:

Vi una lección donde el ejemplo indicó lo siguiente:

"Llegó la hora de que me lo digas".

En este caso, ¿es más correcto decir, "Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras"?

¿Me podrían ayudar con esta pregunta?

Gracias


----------



## El intérprete

Hola Juanito:

No te puedo decir si está mal escrito el ejemplo, pero sí que te puedo decir que me parece incorrecto. Estoy de acuerdo con tu versión:

_Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras._

Esperemos a que llegue alguien que esté más puesto en la gramática que yo.


----------



## paquijote

No me tiene ningún sentido.  ¿Seguro que no decía *llego a la hora de que me digas*?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Yo sí le veo sentido

Llegó la hora de que me lo digas = Este es el momento en que tienes que decírmelo.

Probablemente en algunos países dirían: *Ha llegado *la hora de que me lo digas. (En Argentina, sin embargo, el pretérito perfecto se usa muy poco en lenguaje coloquial)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De acuerdo con Bocha. 

Acá suena un poco más "ha llegado la hora de que me lo digas", pero también "llegó la hora de que me lo digas" tiene sentido.

Reciban un saludo.


----------



## juanito23

JeSuisSnob said:


> De acuerdo con Bocha.
> 
> Acá suena un poco más "ha llegado la hora de que me lo digas", pero también "llegó la hora de que me lo digas" tiene sentido.
> 
> Reciban un saludo.


 

Sí, con "ha llegado" no hay duda. Pero, ¿no se diría nunca "llegó la hora de que me lo *dijeras*", basado en que se utilizó el préterito perfecto en la cláusula principal?

Yo veo que por el contexto "digas" tiene sentido. Pero, gramaticalmente, me pregunto si el imperfecto de subjuntivo cabe también.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## lagena

El presente y el imperfecto de subjuntivo sirven para espacios temporales idénticos >
Llegó la hora de que me lo digas (Dilo ahora)


----------



## Teena83

Hola... no soy una experta en gramática pero lo que puedo decir es que poner "dijeras" en esa frase no me suena del todo bien. Probablemente si alguien la usara con "dijeras" te entenderían y no sonaría como algo "fatal" pero sin dudas que la forma más natural de decirlo es con "digas", es decir con el presente del subjuntivo.

Quizás porque si utilizaras "dijeras" tendría que haber una condición que cumplirse, y en esta frase no parece haber condición.
Ejemplos:

¿Qué pasaría si me lo dijeras? (¿que sucedería si se cumple la condición?)
Si me lo dijeras ahora, estaría muy agradecido (si la condición se cumple, te lo agradecería mucho)

Así es como lo entiendo yo.


----------



## juanito23

Muy amables....gracias.


----------



## sna

En España la expresión "llegó la hora" se usa tanto para el presente como para el pasado, de forma natural.

"Llegó la hora, vámonos" -> presente
"Llegó la hora, nos tenemos que ir" -> presente
"Llegó la hora, nos fuimos" -> pasado
"Llegó la hora, nos tuvimos que ir" -> pasado

Por tanto:
"Llegó la hora de que me lo digas" -> presente
"Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras" -> pasado


----------



## Teena83

sna said:


> En España la expresión "llegó la hora" se usa tanto para el presente como para el pasado, de forma natural.
> 
> "Llegó la hora, vámonos" -> presente
> "Llegó la hora, nos tenemos que ir" -> presente
> "Llegó la hora, nos fuimos" -> pasado
> "Llegó la hora, nos tuvimos que ir" -> pasado
> 
> Por tanto:
> "Llegó la hora de que me lo digas" -> presente
> "Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras" -> pasado


 
Me parece que, si bien pueden llegar a utilzarse estas formas, no son correctas gramaticalmente.

En los ejemplos que das de pasado, si se le agregara un "cuando" al inicio de la frase quedarían bien.
"Cuando llegó la hora, nos fuimos" "Cuando llegó la hora, nos tuvimos que ir"

Acá en Argentina también se usa una expresión parecida "Uy que tarde se me hizo, me fui!" para expresar que, aunque todavía la persona permanece en el lugar, todavía esta ahí, no tiene más tiempo que perder, pero no parece lo más "correcto".

Y sigue sin sonarme del todo bien "llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras".

Es sólo mi opinión. Saludos a todos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## sna

"llegó la hora, nos fuimos" es el mismo tipo de construcción que "se nos hizo tarde, nos fuimos". ¿está mal? yo lo veo bien como parte de un diálogo

En cuanto a "llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras", a ver si te parece bien esto:

Hace 10 años:
Juan: "dime cuál es el secreto"
Pedro: "hasta el año que viene no te lo puedo decir"
Al año siguiente le dijo cual era el secreto.

Si en el dia presente Juan y Pedro recuerdan el momento en el que se lo dijo, Pedro diría:
"Al año siguiente llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras"

Aquí en España esto se dice sin problema alguno.


----------



## Teena83

Claro entiendo lo que decís, pero porque ahora le agregás "al año siguiente" sin lo cual, "llegó la hora" se interpreta como *ahora* en el tiempo, en cambio "al año siguiente" marca otro momento en el tiempo.

Con respecto a las otras frases, si, son comunes en un diálogo pero vuelvo a repetir, no creo que sean gramaticalmente correctas.

Un saludo


----------



## sna

Ahhh, no. La frase la podía haber puesto sin el "Al año siguiente", eso da igual. Lo puse para dar más contexto.

Entonces, en Argentina, ¿no usáis "llegó la hora" para hablar de un tiempo pasado?
¡Qué curiosas son estas cosas del castellano!

En cuanto a si la otras son gramaticalmente correctas o no. Entiendo que unir dos ideas con una coma no se debe hacer. Se que deben usarse conjunciones. 
Yo lo único que quiero que se desprenda de todo esto es que, en España, "llegó la hora" puede ser tanto presente como pasado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Teena83

Ah bueno, entonces si es así... pues debe ser así nomás!!


----------



## Ynez

juanito23 said:


> :
> 
> "Llegó la hora de que me lo digas".


 
juanito, el problema para ti creo que no es la segunda parte, sino la primera. Como ha explicado sna, la idea es presente. Otra forma de decir lo mismo:

Ya es la hora de decírmelo.
Es hora de que me lo digas.

It's time you tell me.


Es decir, "llegó la hora" (imagina el reloj dando las campanadas) significa _¡ahora!_


----------



## juanito23

Ynez said:


> juanito, el problema para ti creo que no es la segunda parte, sino la primera. Como ha explicado sna, la idea es presente. Otra forma de decir lo mismo:
> 
> Ya es la hora de decírmelo.
> Es hora de que me lo digas.
> 
> It's time you tell me.
> 
> 
> Es decir, "llegó la hora" (imagina el reloj dando las campanadas) significa _¡ahora!_


 

Ynez, está bien claro. Entonces, si lo digo de la siguiente forma:

"(Ya) era hora de que me lo dijeras"......en este caso se puede usar "dijeras", ¿cierto?

Gracias por su ayuda.

Bendición.


----------



## Teena83

"(Ya) era hora *de* que me lo dijeras"......en este caso se puede usar "dijeras", ¿cierto?

Es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Teena83 said:


> Claro entiendo lo que decís, pero porque ahora le agregás "al año siguiente" sin lo cual, "llegó la hora" se interpreta como *ahora* en el tiempo, en cambio "al año siguiente" marca otro momento en el tiempo.


 
Coincido con Teena. "Llegó la hora", a secas, nos coloca en el tiempo presente, y por eso esperamos el subjuntivo presente. Para que quede claro que hablamos del pasado hace falta algún tipo de complemento circunstancial que lo indique, o bien usar el pluscuamperfecto:
_Había llegado la hora de que me lo dijera._


----------



## Xiroi

Llegó la hora a secas más que colocarnos en tiempo presente, me resulta forzado, quizá literario, o buscando un efecto dramático.

En el habla diaria yo simplemente diría "Es hora de que me lo digas/de decírmelo".

"Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras". No le veo nada malo, hablo del pasado, evidentemente el contexto anterior lo indicaría, pero ese tiempo verbal me habla de un relato del pasado. También "era hora de que me lo dijeras". Quizá estemos más acostumbrados a usarlo con tercera persona, pues no es muy habitual relatarle a alguien un hecho pasado de que participó.

Llegó la hora de que me lo dijera. Era hora de que me lo dijera.


----------



## El intérprete

Después de leer cada comentario, me parece que lo siguiente es gramaticalmente correcto y aceptable en cada país hispanohablante:

"Llegó la hora de que me lo digas."
In English, breaking away from a literal translation, and going for the meaning, I'd translate it as "*It's* time for you to tell me." I know "llegó" is the past, but I believe the present captures the meaning in English.

Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras.  Grammatically correct, but hard to swallow and harsh on the ears.

¡Disfruten la noche de fin de año!


----------



## aleCcowaN

No leí todos los mensajes y salte a responder inmediatamente porque apenas vi la frase "llegó la hora de que me lo digas" no sólo me pareció perfecta, pues significa algo similar a "debes decírmelo ya", sino que también percibí que había varias interpretaciones del marco temporal al que se refiere la frase. Por momentos me pareció que había algún hispanohablante que estaba considerando la posibilidad de que la frase pueda ser correcta con "dijeras" en un contexto de presente -un estudiante, bien puede considerarlo porque está aprendiendo-.

Tal como lo explicó Bocha, esta frase es el equivalente al español -obviamente de España, no el castellano- "Ha llegado el momento de que me lo digas". 

Como ya lo expliqué en otras oportunidades, en la Argentina, y los otros días encontré un texto que se refería a las características medievales de los tiempos compuestos y cómo éstas se habían conservado -también- en México, la forma "presente de haber + participio" conserva el aspecto perfectivo -hechos terminados- y su única conexión con el presente son las consecuencias de lo ocurrido. Es pues un tiempo complejo que sólo se usa localmente entre las personas educadas y en contexto más bien formales. Los otros usos son calcos de los usos españoles que evolucionaron en los siglos XVII y XVIII, con diferentes grados de asimilación en América -poco y nada en lo referido a este tiempo verbal como descriptor de hechos ocurridos recientemente o en un lapso que incluye al presente- pero muy conocido porque la educación tiene contenidos amplios.

En el habla cotidiana de América el uso español de este tiempo compuesto se reduce a presente o pretérito simple:

"No comí nada en todo el día"
"Desde anoche que no como"
[mala fecha para dar estos ejemplos -emotícono de digestión pesada-]

En la frase que nos ocupa se resuelve como pretérito para transmitir la idea de que algo "ha terminado" y algo nuevo "ha de comenzar", sin embargo el hecho no ha ocurrido aún, por eso el presente del subjuntivo "digas", exactamente igual que con "ha llegado el momento...".

Si alguien dijera "llegó el momento de que me lo dijeras" estaría hablando del pasado:

"Cuando llegó el momento de que me lo dijeras, no me lo dijiste"
"Y llegó el momento de que me lo dijeras y no te decidías a hacerlo"

Con respecto al presente, juanito23, de este lado del charco oirás mucho y leerás bastante frases que combinan el pretérito simple con el presente del subjuntivo, siempre que el hecho no se haya producido aún [En el sitio de la Academia Peruana de la Lengua Española hay un artículo muy interesante sobre lo que es "correcto" y lo que es "incorrecto" en términos generales]

Hay consenso general sobre que el uso del presente del subjuntivo para hechos ya ocurridos es criticable, ya que trata al modo subjuntivo como una especie de condicional ("me dijo que venga y fui ayer"), pero con respecto a un hecho no ocurrido aún las aristas rígidas del "consecutio temporis" se han suavizado, y hoy se "tolera" -en muchos casos a regañadientes- el uso del presente del subjuntivo, y en los casos donde el hablante no hace uso del pretérito compuesto español, se lo acepta perfectamente, como es el caso que nos ocupa -si se refiere al presente- "Llegó el momento de que me lo digas". Algunos prefieren hacer malabares políticos y escribir "Llegó el momento de decirlo", aún perdiendo información en el camino, pero esto es algo que no recomiendo a nadie.

La crítica nacida del ejercicio automático de la coordinación de tiempos y modos produce ridiculeces como ésta reciente: En un periódico se publicó esta frase declarada en un juicio "y me dijo que le habían prometido que estaba todo arreglado". Un lector critica y consulta a la lingüista de cabecera que le confirma el error de la frase con un discurso docto sobre como debía haber sido "y me dijo que le habían prometido que todo estaría arreglado". Tanto el lector como la lingüista, obviamente porteños, no se han dado cuenta que a 25km. del centro de Buenos Aires la ciudad todavía no termina pero en el lenguaje cambia y "prometer" significa, además de otros usos, "asegurar la veracidad de lo dicho", y así lo refleja el DRAE. La frase pues estaba perfecta de acuerdo a todo canon de la lengua, y el lector y la lingüista ni siquiera entendieron el significado de la frase. Bueno, juanito23, pero en estos foros tales errores nunca pasan.


----------



## athnea

Wow, qué post taaaaan complicado. Millones de respuestas y opiniones diferentes.

Quisiera decir tres cosas:
1. "Llegó la hora" tiene valor de presente y de pasado. Como el español se habla en muchas culturas diferentes, algunas pueden entender sólo un significado, pero miremos las frases:
"Llegó la hora de que me lo digas" --> la hora es ahora y me lo tenés que decir ya, ergo, el subjuntivo debe estar en presente.
"Y entonces llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras" --> la hora llegó en ese momento y debías decírmelo, ergo, subjuntivo en pretérito. (Agrego el "y entonces" para recalcar el pasado).

2. Entonces: cuando la acción es en presente, se usa el subjuntivo en presente. Cuando es en pasado, se usa en pretérito. Lógico, ¿verdad?

3. Hoy en día, al menos donde yo vivo, es muy normal confundir el presente de subjuntivo con el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo, pero creo que el resumen del punto 2 debe ser suficiente ayuda.

¡Saludos y espero que este breve resumen ayude a quien tenía la duda!


----------



## serenomanuelantonio

juanito23 said:


> Hola amigos foreros:
> 
> Vi una lección donde el ejemplo indicó lo siguiente:
> 
> "Llegó la hora de que me lo digas".
> 
> En este caso, ¿es más correcto decir, "Llegó la hora de que me lo dijeras"?
> 
> ¿Me podrían ayudar con esta pregunta?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## serenomanuelantonio

Llego la hora de que me lo dijeras , mantiene la temporalidad en pasado, es decir ,que ambas acciones ya ocurrieron , o sea ,llego y dijeras. En cambio, llego ,se refiere  una accion pasada,mientras que ,digas es una accion que no ha ocurrido,pero se desea o espera que ocurra. Por lo tanto ,depende del marco temporal donde lo ubiques.


----------



## Xiroi

athnea said:


> 1. "Llegó la hora" tiene valor de presente y de pasado. Como el español se habla en muchas culturas diferentes, algunas pueden entender sólo un significado, pero miremos las frases:
> "Llegó la hora de que me lo digas" --> la hora es ahora y me lo tenés que decir ya, ergo, el subjuntivo debe estar en presente.


Esto en España sería más normal decirlo con pretérito perfecto "Ha llegado la hora de que me lo digas".


----------

